# Kodak GC 400-6, does any body  know the year this film was made



## kodak1969 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello, the film strip reads Kodak GC 400-6, any ideas?


----------



## KmH (Sep 8, 2012)

*Duplicate thread closed*.

Please do not cross post in multiple forums per TPF's FAQs page.


----------

